# [A - Alexstrasza] Die Nebelkrieger suchen DICH!



## Maluson (10. Januar 2014)

[SIZE=14pt]*Achtung der nachfolgende Text ist für Progressraider nicht geeignet, da dieser folgende Themen enthält: &#8222;RL&#8220; und &#8222;Spaß&#8220;, wenn du diese beiden Wörter nicht kennst, dann lies am besten nicht weiter  : *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Du hast Stress auf der Arbeit, deine Kollegen nerven dich und dein Terminkalender platzt aus allen Nähten? Dein Alltag sieht auch nicht viel besser aus und du brauchst dringend mal Urlaub oder willst einfach mal abschalten, einfach nur WoW spielen und das ohne großen Druck wie bei einer Progressgilde? Der Spaß am Spiel liegt bei dir im Vordergrund aber du versuchst dennoch dein Bestes zu geben? Du suchst eine Gilde bei der du dich wie zu Hause fühlst und dir ist das Zwischenmenschliche wichtiger als der maximale Raiderfolg? Du willst aber trotzdem soweit es möglich ist, erfolgreich Raiden?*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Wenn du bis hierhin gelesen hast und das alles auf dich zutrifft, dann bist du bei UNS genau richtig!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Wer wir sind?*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*WIR sind die &#8222;NEBELKRIEGER&#8220;!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Seit fast 15 Jahren (11.04.05) ziehen wir in den Krieg gegen Ungetüme, Schergen und stellen uns andere Herausforderungen in World of Warcraft. Somit sind wir die älteste und durchgängig aktivste Allianz Gilde auf dem Server Alexstrasza.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Unser Anspruch ist es , an unseren beiden Raidtagen erfolgreich zu sein, ohne dabei das Privatleben, den Spaß oder den Gemeinschaftsgeist zu vernachlässigen.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Wenn du dich jetzt fragst: Privatleben? Was ist denn das? Dann bist du bei uns leider komplett falsch, dann kannst du wie bereits oben erwähnt, spätestens jetzt aufhören zu lesen  !!! Denn das Privatleben geht bei uns IMMER vor!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Alle Mitglieder der Nebelkrieger stehen mit beiden Beinen im Leben und sehen World of Warcraft als genau das an, was es ist &#8211; als ein Spiel! Und genau nach dieser Devise handeln wir auch, sicherlich spielt Erfolg eine wichtige Rolle aber das Zwischenmenschliche und der Spaß am Spiel steht bei uns ganz klar im Vordergrund. Dieses Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Privatleben und erfolgreichem Raiden gelingt uns seit vielen, vielen Jahren auch immer sehr gut.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Das alles klingt zu schön um wahr zu sein? Sei dir versichert es ist so! Viele unserer Mitglieder spielen seit mittlerweile sehr vielen Jahren zusammen und viele sehen sich als Freunde und alle sehen sich als Teil der großen NK-Familie.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]*Wir sind keine Progressgilde, falls du also Progress raiden möchtest, bist du bei uns an der falschen Adresse! Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem Normalen- und dem Hero-Modus aber dennoch wollen wir uns gerne mal den einen oder anderen Mythic-Boss ansehen  .*[/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=14pt]Was erwarten wir also von dir, wenn du ein Nebelkrieger werden möchtest?[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist kein Einzelgänger/in, kannst im Teamspeak reden[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du hast kaum oder keine Erfahrung in WoW oder bist Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger? Das ist uns egal! Es geht uns um den Menschen nicht nur um den WoW-Charakter, daher interessieren wir uns nicht für deine Logs, geradeauslaufen bringen wir dir schon bei  [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du kannst auch ein Schichtarbeiter sein oder nur alle zwei Wochen Zeit zum raiden haben oder du willst gar nicht raiden? dass spielt für uns keine Rolle[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du stehst auf keiner Ignoreliste eines Nebelkriegers[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du spielst World of Warcraft weil es dir Spaß bereitet[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist kein Progressler, willst aber dennoch den Content im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten sehen[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist zuverlässig und selbständig[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist kritikfähig (das meinen wir wortwörtlich!)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du hast sehr viel Geduld, denn wipen ist für dich kein Fremdwort und du siehst ein, dass ein Boss nicht immer sofort liegen kann[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bereitest dich auf den Raid vor und kennst die Bosse (sei es LFR , Bossguides, oder sonst was)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du pflegst deinen Charakter (ist verzaubert und gesockelt - ein schönes Transmog-Set kommt aber auch bei unseren Damen gut an )[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du hast kein Problem damit zu rotieren, denn nur gemeinsam als Gilde sind wir stark[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist nicht nur auf Items aus, sondern dir macht das Raiden Spaß[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du hast Teamspeak3 installiert und weißt damit umzugehen[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Was bieten wir dir?[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]RL geht bei uns IMMER vor![/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Raidpausen über Feiertage (Ostern, Weihnachten etc.), damit du dich voll deinem Privatleben widmen kannst und nicht noch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum raiden musst[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine sehr gut vernetzte Gilde, wir bieten eine Homepage mit integriertem Forum und eine WhatsApp-Gruppe[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine familiäre Gilde[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Einen Altersdurchschnitt von 30+ (von Anfang 20 bis weit über 60 ist alles dabei)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine sehr gut organisierte Gilde, wir wissen wer wir sind und was wir wollen[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine Gilde die seit über 14 Jahren besteht und als letzte das Licht ausmachen will[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine Gilde in der die meisten Spieler schon seit sehr, sehr vielen Jahren zusammenspielen[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Einen entspannten und lustigen Raid, indem du auch Fehler machen kannst, ohne direkt gekickt oder angegriffen zu werden &#8211; Frei nach dem Motto: &#8220;Spaß beim Trash und Konzentration beim Boss.&#8221;[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine Gilde die nicht nur raidet, sondern auch viele andere Sachen unternimmt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine Gilde in der man sich untereinander hilft[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Raiden mit einer Gruppe aus circa 20 Leuten[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Wie weit sind wir?:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Patch 8.0 = NHC (8/8), HC (8/8) & Mythic (1/8)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Patch 8.1 = NHC (9/9), HC (9/9)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Patch 8.2 = NHC (8/8), HC (8/8)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Patch 8.3 = NHC (11/12)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Für unseren Raidkader suchen wir aktuell folgende Klassen (mind. 5 Spieler):*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Damit du uns direkt im Raid (NHC/HC) helfen kannst, wäre es schön, wenn dein GS bei mindestens 430+ wäre und dein Herz bei Stufe 70+.[/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=14pt]DD&#8217;s:[/SIZE]*

Schamane (Ele) -> Niedrig
Dämonenjäger, Druide (Eule), Hexenmeister, Priester, Schamane (Verstärker), Schurke -> Mittel
Druide (Katze), Krieger, Magier, Mönch, Paladin, Todesritter -> Hoch
 
*[SIZE=14pt]Wie geht es weiter und an wen musst du dich wenden?[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Geh am besten auf unsere Website www.nebelkrieger.de und erstell eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung, gern kannst du auch einen von uns adden und uns diese dort schreiben. Wir legen sehr viel Wert auf eine gute Bewerbung, nimm dir also bitte Zeit bei deiner Bewerbung  . Anschließend beraten wir uns und geben dir dann zeitnah Bescheid ob es zu einem Proberaid kommt oder wir nicht zusammenfinden. Wichtig zu erwähnen: Wir suchen Spieler die nach einer langfristigen Gildenzugehörigkeit suchen. Eintagsfliegen brauchen wir nicht und ja ein Gildenbeitritt ist pflicht! Überleg dir also bitte ganz in Ruhe und im Vorfeld ob wir für dich in Frage kommen.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Unsere Raidtage:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Donnerstags 20:00-23:00 Uhr[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]und[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Montags 20:00-23:00 Uhr[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast oder mehr über uns wissen möchtest, dann melde dich in Game bei: *Berenis, Bleihagel, Kaldori, Aleathira, Talim(Aranae#2588) oder schau dich auf unserer Gildenhomepage: www.nebelkrieger.de* um.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Rechtherzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Die Nebelkrieger[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## Maluson (13. Januar 2014)

/push aktualisert


----------



## Maluson (20. Januar 2014)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (27. Januar 2014)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (3. Februar 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (24. Februar 2014)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (3. März 2014)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (10. März 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (17. März 2014)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (31. März 2014)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (7. April 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (28. April 2014)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (15. September 2014)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (22. September 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (29. September 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (6. Oktober 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (13. Oktober 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (20. Oktober 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (27. Oktober 2014)

/push eine neue Woche, wir suchen noch DD's!


----------



## Maluson (3. November 2014)

/push


----------



## Maluson (17. November 2014)

/push up to date^^


----------



## Maluson (5. Januar 2015)

/push Happy new Year ! Up to date


----------



## Maluson (19. Januar 2015)

/push up to date


----------



## Maluson (26. Januar 2015)

/push aktualisiert


----------



## Maluson (23. Februar 2015)

/push aktualisiert - schöne Woche euch allen


----------



## Maluson (2. März 2015)

/push


----------



## Maluson (16. März 2015)

/push


----------



## Maluson (23. März 2015)

/push aktualisiert

 

schöne Woche euch allen


----------



## Maluson (20. April 2015)

/push, Wir suchen noch DDs!

 

schöne sonnige Woche euch allen


----------



## Maluson (11. Mai 2015)

/push

 

schöne sonnige Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (18. Mai 2015)

/push

Neue Klassensuche

 

Schöne Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (1. Juni 2015)

/push

 

schöne Woche


----------



## Maluson (8. Juni 2015)

/push


----------



## Maluson (15. Juni 2015)

/push

 

Schöne Woche


----------



## Maluson (24. August 2015)

/push

 

schöne Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (4. Januar 2016)

/push 

 

up to date

 

happy new year everyone


----------



## Narkun (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo Maluson,

 

ich finde eure Gilde Klasse! Wirklich schöne Vorstellung! 

 

Ich habe dir einmal eine Private Nachricht geschrieben, kannst Sie dir ja mal durchlesen und dich dann melden! 

 

Beste Grüße und Frohes neues Jahr nachträglich! 

Chris

 

PS//

Zugleich ein kleiner Push!


----------



## Maluson (11. Januar 2016)

/push


----------



## Maluson (18. Januar 2016)

/push


----------



## Maluson (8. Februar 2016)

/push

 

ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## Maluson (16. Mai 2016)

/push - up to date^^

 

Schönen Wochenstart allen


----------



## Maluson (30. Mai 2016)

/push

 

schöne Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (20. Juni 2016)

/push 

 

up to date

 

wünsche euch allen eine schöne und sonnige Woche


----------



## Maluson (1. August 2016)

/push 

 

Schönen Wochenstart allen


----------



## Maluson (17. Juli 2017)

/push

 

komplette Überarbeitung, ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche


----------



## Maluson (24. Juli 2017)

/push

Allen einen guten Start in die Woche


----------



## Maluson (31. Juli 2017)

/update

Suchen noch DD's und einen Heiler, schöne sonnige Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (7. August 2017)

/push

Schöne Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (14. August 2017)

/push

suchen noch DD's und den einen oder anderen Heiler 

Schöne Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (21. August 2017)

/push

suchen noch den einen oder anderen Heiler und DD's 

 

Schöne Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (24. September 2018)

/push

 

Da ich den Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeiten kann, hier der neue Beitrag auf BfA-Stand  - viel Spaß beim lesen und eine schöne Woche 

 

*Immer dieser Stress auf Arbeit, die Kollegen nerven und dann noch dieser volle Terminkalender? *
*Du willst einfach mal vom Alltag abschalten und einfach nur spielen und das ohne großen Druck wie bei einer Progressgilde? *
*Der Spaß am Spiel liegt bei dir im Vordergrund aber du versuchst dennoch dein Bestes zu geben? *
*Du suchst eine Gilde bei der du dich wie zu Hause fühlst und dir ist das Zwischenmenschliche wichtiger als der maximale Raiderfolg? *
*Du willst aber trotzdem soweit es möglich ist, erfolgreich raiden? *
* *
*Wenn du bis hierhin gelesen hast und das alles auf dich zutrifft, dann bist du bei UNS genau richtig!*
* *
*Wer wir sind?*
* *
*WIR sind die &#8222;NEBELKRIEGER&#8220;!*
* *
*Seit dem 11.04.2005 aktiv, zählen wir nunmehr mit unseren über 13 Jahren, als älteste und noch aktive Allianz Gilde auf dem Server Alexstrasza, *
*die außerdem durchgängig aktiv war und ist.*
* *
*Unser Anspruch ist es mit nur zwei Tagen in der Woche erfolgreich zu raiden, ohne dabei das Privatleben oder den Gemeinschaftsgeist zu vernachlässigen. *
* *
*Wenn du dich jetzt fragst: Privatleben? Was ist denn das? Dann bist du bei uns leider komplett falsch und kannst direkt aufhören zu lesen !!! *
*Denn das Privatleben geht bei uns IMMER vor!*
* *
*Unsere Mitglieder stehen mit beiden Beinen im Leben und sehen World of Warcraft als genau das an, was es ist &#8211; ein Spiel! *
*Und genau nach dieser Devise handeln wir auch, sicherlich spielt Erfolg eine wichtige Rolle aber das Zwischenmenschliche und der Spaß am Spiel steht bei uns ganz klar im Vordergrund.*
*Dieses Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Privatleben und erfolgreichem Raiden gelingt uns seit vielen, vielen Jahren auch immer sehr gut.*
* *
*Das alles klingt zu schön um wahr zu sein? Sei dir versichert es ist so! *
*Unsere Mitglieder spielen seit mittlerweile sehr vielen Jahren zusammen und viele sehen sich als Freunde und alle sehen sich als Teil der großen NK-Familie.*
* *
*Wir sind keine Progressgilde, falls du also Progress raiden möchtest, bist du bei uns an der falschen Adresse! *
*Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem Normalen- und dem Hero-Modus aber dennoch wollen wir uns gerne mal den einen oder anderen Mythic-Boss ansehen .*
 
Was erwarten wir also von dir, wenn du ein Nebelkrieger werden möchtest?
Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt
Du bist kein Einzelgänger/in
Du hast kaum oder keine Erfahrung in WoW oder bist Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger? Das ist uns egal! Es geht uns um den Menschen nicht nur um den WoW-Charakter,
daher interessieren wir uns nicht für deine Logs, geradeauslaufen bringen wir dir schon bei
Du kannst auch ein Schichtarbeiter sein oder nur alle zwei Wochen Zeit zum raiden haben oder du willst gar nicht raiden? dass spielt für uns keine Rolle
Du stehst auf keiner Ignoreliste eines Nebelkriegers
Du spielst World of Warcraft weil es dir Spaß bereitet
Du bist kein Progressler, willst aber dennoch den Content im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten sehen
Du bist zuverlässig und selbständig
Du bist kritikfähig (das meinen wir wortwörtlich!)
Du hast sehr viel Geduld, denn wipen ist für dich kein Fremdwort und du siehst ein, dass ein Boss nicht immer sofort liegen kann
Du bereitest dich auf den Raid vor und kennst die Bosse (sei es LFR , Bossguides, oder sonst was)
Du pflegst deinen Charakter (ist verzaubert und gesockelt - ein schönes Transmog-Set kommt aber auch bei unseren Damen gut an )
Du hast kein Problem damit zu rotieren, denn nur gemeinsam als Gilde sind wir stark
Du bist nicht nur auf Items aus, sondern dir macht das raiden Spaß
Du hast Teamspeak3 installiert und weißt damit umzugehen
 
Was bieten wir dir?
RL geht bei uns IMMER vor!
Raidpausen über Feiertage (Ostern, Weihnachten etc.) und evtl. auch im Sommer (hängt davon ab, wie viele Raider Urlaub machen ),
damit du dich voll deinem Privatleben widmen kannst und nicht noch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum raiden musst
Jedes Jahr ein Gildentreffen, damit du die Chance hast deine Mitstreiter auch im Privatleben kennenzulernen
Eine sehr gut vernetzte Gilde, wir bieten eine Homepage mit integriertem Forum und eine WhatsApp-Gruppe
Eine familiäre Gilde
Einen Altersdurchschnitt von 30+ (von Anfang 20 bis weit über 60 ist alles dabei)
Eine sehr gut organisierte Gilde, wir wissen wer wir sind und was wir wollen
Eine Gilde die seit über 13 Jahren besteht und als letzte das Licht ausmachen will
Eine Gilde in der die meisten Spieler schon seit sehr, sehr vielen Jahren zusammenspielen
Einen entspannten und lustigen Raid, indem du auch Fehler machen kannst, ohne direkt gekickt oder angegriffen zu werden &#8211; Frei nach dem Motto: "Spaß beim Trash und Konzentration beim Boss."
Eine Gilde die nicht nur raidet, sondern auch viele andere Sachen unternimmt
Eine Gilde in der man sich untereinander hilft
 
Wie weit sind wir?:
Patch 8.0: Uldir NHC (5/8) 
  
Für unseren Raidkader suchen wir aktuell folgende Klassen (3-4 Spieler):
Damit du uns direkt im Raid (NHC) helfen kannst, wäre es schön, wenn dein GS bei mindestens 325+ wäre. 
 
DD's:
Druide (Eule), Hexenmeister, Krieger, Magier -> Niedrig
Dämonenjäger, Krieger, Paladin, Priester, Schurke -> Mittel 
Druide (Katze), Schamane (Ele & Verstärker), Todesritter -> Hoch
 
Tanks (1-2 Maintanks):
Alle Klassen -> Hoch
 
Wenn du dir jetzt denkst: "EY!!! Ich bin Heiler oder DD und meine Klasse oder Skillung fehlt aber!  -
Kein Problem! Versuche es trotzdem und bewerbe dich bei uns - Spieler die zu uns passen, suchen wir immer! 
Wir legen sehr viel Wert auf eine gute Bewerbung, nimm dir also bitte Zeit bei deiner Bewerbung .
 
Unsere Raidtage:
Donnerstags 19:30-23:00 Uhr
und
Montags 19:30-23:00 Uhr
 
Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast oder mehr über uns wissen möchtest, dann melde dich in Game bei:* Avogadro (Avogadro82#2587), Baschtl (Bakka#2620),*

*Maluson (Maluson#2392), Rengan (dienorm#2395), Xolgrima (HellZahn#2154)* oder schau dich auf unserer Gildenhomepage:

www.nebelkrieger.de
um. 
 
Rechtherzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 
Die Nebelkrieger


----------



## Maluson (6. November 2018)

/push neue Woche, neues Glück, wir suchen noch dringend Spieler die uns im Raid unterstützen können.
 
Für unseren Raidkader suchen wir aktuell folgende Klassen (3-4 Spieler):
Damit du uns direkt im Raid (HC) helfen kannst, wäre es schön, wenn dein GS bei mindestens 350 wäre. 
 
DD's:
Druide (Eule), Hexenmeister, Krieger, Magier -> Niedrig
Dämonenjäger, Krieger, Paladin, Priester, Schurke, Todesritter -> Mittel 
Druide (Katze), Schamane (Ele & Verstärker) -> Hoch
 
Wenn du dir jetzt denkst: "EY!!! Ich bin Heiler oder DD und meine Klasse oder Skillung fehlt aber!  - Kein Problem! Versuche es trotzdem und bewerbe dich bei uns - Spieler die zu uns passen, suchen wir immer!  Wir legen sehr viel Wert auf eine gute Bewerbung, nimm dir also bitte Zeit bei deiner Bewerbung .
 
Unsere Raidtage:
Donnerstags 19:30-23:00 Uhr
und
Montags 19:30-23:00 Uhr
 
Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast oder mehr über uns wissen möchtest, dann melde dich in Game bei: Avogadro (Avogadro82#2587), Baschtl (Bakka#2620), Nalá (Chikro#2634), Rengan (dienorm#2395), Talim (Aranae#2588), Xolgrima (HellZahn#2154) oder schau dich auf unserer Gildenhomepage: 
	
	



```
www.nebelkrieger.de
```
um.


----------



## Maluson (15. Juli 2019)

/push aktualisierter Beitrag

[SIZE=14pt]*Achtung der nachfolgende Text ist für Progressraider nicht geeignet, da dieser folgende Themen enthält: „RL“ und „Spaß“, wenn du diese beiden Wörter nicht kennst, dann lies am besten nicht weiter : *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Du hast Stress auf der Arbeit, deine Kollegen nerven dich und dein Terminkalender platzt aus allen Nähten? Dein Alltag sieht auch nicht viel besser aus und du brauchst dringend mal Urlaub oder willst einfach mal abschalten, einfach nur WoW spielen und das ohne großen Druck wie bei einer Progressgilde? Der Spaß am Spiel liegt bei dir im Vordergrund aber du versuchst dennoch dein Bestes zu geben? Du suchst eine Gilde bei der du dich wie zu Hause fühlst und dir ist das Zwischenmenschliche wichtiger als der maximale Raiderfolg? Du willst aber trotzdem soweit es möglich ist, erfolgreich Raiden?*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Wenn du bis hierhin gelesen hast und das alles auf dich zutrifft, dann bist du bei UNS genau richtig!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Wer wir sind?*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*WIR sind die „NEBELKRIEGER“!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Seit fast 15 Jahren (11.04.05) ziehen wir in den Krieg gegen Ungetüme, Schergen und stellen uns andere Herausforderungen in World of Warcraft. Somit sind wir die älteste und durchgängig aktivste Allianz Gilde auf dem Server Alexstrasza.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Unser Anspruch ist es , an unseren beiden Raidtagen erfolgreich zu sein, ohne dabei das Privatleben, den Spaß oder den Gemeinschaftsgeist zu vernachlässigen.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Wenn du dich jetzt fragst: Privatleben? Was ist denn das? Dann bist du bei uns leider komplett falsch, dann kannst du wie bereits oben erwähnt, spätestens jetzt aufhören zu lesen !!! Denn das Privatleben geht bei uns IMMER vor!*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Alle Mitglieder der Nebelkrieger stehen mit beiden Beinen im Leben und sehen World of Warcraft als genau das an, was es ist – als ein Spiel! Und genau nach dieser Devise handeln wir auch, sicherlich spielt Erfolg eine wichtige Rolle aber das Zwischenmenschliche und der Spaß am Spiel steht bei uns ganz klar im Vordergrund. Dieses Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Privatleben und erfolgreichem Raiden gelingt uns seit vielen, vielen Jahren auch immer sehr gut.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Das alles klingt zu schön um wahr zu sein? Sei dir versichert es ist so! Viele unserer Mitglieder spielen seit mittlerweile sehr vielen Jahren zusammen und viele sehen sich als Freunde und alle sehen sich als Teil der großen NK-Familie.*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]*Wir sind keine Progressgilde, falls du also Progress raiden möchtest, bist du bei uns an der falschen Adresse! Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem Normalen- und dem Hero-Modus aber dennoch wollen wir uns gerne mal den einen oder anderen Mythic-Boss ansehen .*[/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=14pt]Was erwarten wir also von dir, wenn du ein Nebelkrieger werden möchtest?[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist kein Einzelgänger/in, kannst im Teamspeak reden[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du hast kaum oder keine Erfahrung in WoW oder bist Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger? Das ist uns egal! Es geht uns um den Menschen nicht nur um den WoW-Charakter, daher interessieren wir uns nicht für deine Logs, geradeauslaufen bringen wir dir schon bei [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du kannst auch ein Schichtarbeiter sein oder nur alle zwei Wochen Zeit zum raiden haben oder du willst gar nicht raiden? dass spielt für uns keine Rolle[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du stehst auf keiner Ignoreliste eines Nebelkriegers[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du spielst World of Warcraft weil es dir Spaß bereitet[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist kein Progressler, willst aber dennoch den Content im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten sehen[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist zuverlässig und selbständig[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist kritikfähig (das meinen wir wortwörtlich!)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du hast sehr viel Geduld, denn wipen ist für dich kein Fremdwort und du siehst ein, dass ein Boss nicht immer sofort liegen kann[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bereitest dich auf den Raid vor und kennst die Bosse (sei es LFR , Bossguides, oder sonst was)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du pflegst deinen Charakter (ist verzaubert und gesockelt - ein schönes Transmog-Set kommt aber auch bei unseren Damen gut an )[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du hast kein Problem damit zu rotieren, denn nur gemeinsam als Gilde sind wir stark[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du bist nicht nur auf Items aus, sondern dir macht das Raiden Spaß[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Du hast Teamspeak3 installiert und weißt damit umzugehen[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Was bieten wir dir?[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]RL geht bei uns IMMER vor![/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Raidpausen über Feiertage (Ostern, Weihnachten etc.), damit du dich voll deinem Privatleben widmen kannst und nicht noch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum raiden musst[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine sehr gut vernetzte Gilde, wir bieten eine Homepage mit integriertem Forum und eine WhatsApp-Gruppe[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine familiäre Gilde[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Einen Altersdurchschnitt von 30+ (von Anfang 20 bis weit über 60 ist alles dabei)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine sehr gut organisierte Gilde, wir wissen wer wir sind und was wir wollen[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine Gilde die seit über 14 Jahren besteht und als letzte das Licht ausmachen will[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine Gilde in der die meisten Spieler schon seit sehr, sehr vielen Jahren zusammenspielen[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Einen entspannten und lustigen Raid, indem du auch Fehler machen kannst, ohne direkt gekickt oder angegriffen zu werden – Frei nach dem Motto: “Spaß beim Trash und Konzentration beim Boss.”[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine Gilde die nicht nur raidet, sondern auch viele andere Sachen unternimmt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Eine Gilde in der man sich untereinander hilft[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Raiden mit einer Gruppe aus circa 20 Leuten[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Wie weit sind wir?:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Patch 8.0 = NHC (8/8), HC (8/8) & Mythic (1/8)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Patch 8.1 = NHC (9/9), HC (9/9)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Patch 8.2 = NHC (5/8)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]*Für unseren Raidkader suchen wir aktuell folgende Klassen (mind. 5 Spieler):*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Damit du uns direkt im Raid (HC) helfen kannst, wäre es schön, wenn dein GS bei mindestens 380+ wäre und dein Herz bei Stufe 44+.[/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=14pt]DD’s:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=14pt]Hexenmeister, Jäger, Magier, Schamane (Ele), Schurke -> Niedrig[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Dämonenjäger, Druide (Eule), Priester, Schamane (Verstärker), Todesritter -> Mittel[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Druide (Katze), Krieger, Mönch, Paladin -> Hoch[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Heiler:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Druide, Mönch, Paladin, Priester -> Mittel[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Schamane -> Hoch[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Wie geht es weiter und an wen musst du dich wenden?[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Geh am besten auf unsere Website www.nebelkrieger.de und erstell eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung, gern kannst du auch einen von uns adden und uns diese dort schreiben. Wir legen sehr viel Wert auf eine gute Bewerbung, nimm dir also bitte Zeit bei deiner Bewerbung . Anschließend beraten wir uns und geben dir dann zeitnah Bescheid ob es zu einem Proberaid kommt oder wir nicht zusammenfinden. Wichtig zu erwähnen: Wir suchen Spieler die nach einer langfristigen Gildenzugehörigkeit suchen. Eintagsfliegen brauchen wir nicht und ja ein Gildenbeitritt ist pflicht! Überleg dir also bitte ganz in Ruhe und im Vorfeld ob wir für dich in Frage kommen.[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=14pt]Unsere Raidtage:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=14pt]Donnerstags 20:00-23:00 Uhr[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]und[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]Montags 20:00-23:00 Uhr[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast oder mehr über uns wissen möchtest, dann melde dich in Game bei: *Maluson(Maluson#2392), Nalá(Chikro#2634), Stormranger(Stormranger#21482), Talim(Aranae#2588) oder schau dich auf unserer Gildenhomepage: www.nebelkrieger.de*[/SIZE] um.

[SIZE=14pt]Rechtherzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Die Nebelkrieger[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt] [/SIZE]


----------



## Maluson (20. Januar 2020)

/push

 

aktualisierte Suche auf der ersten Seite.

 

Schöne Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (27. Januar 2020)

/push

 

aktualisiert 

 

Schöne Woche allen


----------



## Maluson (3. Februar 2020)

/push

 

aktualisiert

 

Wünsche allen eine schöne Woche


----------

